# DRAS Aquariama Sunday April 15



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Durham Region Aquarium Society's
44th Annual Show and Auction
Aquariama 2012
April 15, 2012
Vendor EXPO (9am), Auction (10am) 
This years event will be a little different than past years, in that there will be no show, there will be a vendor area and various conservation displays. As well, there will be a $2 admission for those over the age of 10. This will apply to vendors as well, but there will be no lot fee (previously $3) and the clubs take will still be a buck a bag. Due to lack of interest in the showing of fish, it was decided to drop that this year. Sponsors were not keen to donate to a class that may have only one entry or even none. The way the show has declined in the last few years, an entry was almost a guarantee of a first place.
There is more info and a better explanation at www.dras.ca. Read the PDF for a full explanation of the reasons for the change.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I plan to go, is anyone bringing some shrimps for auction?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Somehow everything wants to happen on that one weekend. I'll do my best to juggle my schedule to go. 

This year's new format will be an interesting experiment. Particularly no other auctions charge an entrance fee, so usually prospect buyers could show up and check things out first before committing, whereas now it's $2 just to get in the door. And it's $2 per person, so I guess it'll be "sorry honey, you're staying, coz I need the extra $2 to bid on stuff"  (honey please don't hate me) 

btw, are used drygoods allowed at this auction?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The auction is still new dry goods only. This was necessary to keep what is still a large auction reasonable in size (yes, I know 1000 items may not be reasonable) and the used dry goods were taking up far too much time.There are tables available for people to sell used dry goods directly, as in other years, and quite often better deals were to be had from these individuals. With the clubs increasing involvement in various conservation initiatives around the globe, it is more important than ever that DRAS turns a reasonable profit from this event. This is our main fundraiser. I will try and have the auction move along as quickly as reasonably possible. This means that you may have to move quickly if something you want comes up. I suggest you take a notebook and pen with you so you can make a note of the bags you are interested in. This helps keep you from bidding on an item that you really weren't interested in and helps avoid missing that bag you did want. 
This is an important event for DRAS (really, the entire aquarium hobby community) and I hope to see the same support we have had in other years, in spite of the $2 entry. I also hope the value added by having vendors including Big Al's, is also met with approval.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

BillD said:


> The auction is still new dry goods only. This was necessary to keep what is still a large auction reasonable in size (yes, I know 1000 items may not be reasonable) and the used dry goods were taking up far too much time.There are tables available for people to sell used dry goods directly, as in other years, and quite often better deals were to be had from these individuals. With the clubs increasing involvement in various conservation initiatives around the globe, it is more important than ever that DRAS turns a reasonable profit from this event. This is our main fundraiser. I will try and have the auction move along as quickly as reasonably possible. This means that you may have to move quickly if something you want comes up. I suggest you take a notebook and pen with you so you can make a note of the bags you are interested in. This helps keep you from bidding on an item that you really weren't interested in and helps avoid missing that bag you did want.
> This is an important event for DRAS (really, the entire aquarium hobby community) and I hope to see the same support we have had in other years, in spite of the $2 entry. I also hope the value added by having vendors including Big Al's, is also met with approval.


I'll be there as its usually the best auction for livestock. That said is anyone going who can bring me some flame moss? I'd be happy to trade it for Taiwan moss/money.


----------



## addhome (Mar 19, 2012)

I will go thank for info


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

Thinking of coming out. Are there many bettas in the auction most years?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

there are usually some bettas. Two years ago there were lots of really nice bettas in the auction.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm planning on going.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I plan on making this show as well, Repashy food and Pleco caves in hand, err on the vendor table that is 

Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Another vendor. Cool. Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Can Someone confirm the address for the Community Centre where this Auction will be held?

All I see is Ajax Community Centre, and in google the nearest name that I can find is Ajax Community Arena, 75 Centennial Road.

Thanks!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That is the correct address. If you check the PDF, there is a map to illustrate the location. The entrance is at the south end of the complex.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Is there anyone from downtown going?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I am definitely going!

I really like what DRAS is doing with the 'buck a bag' thing. Great for sellers(& buyers) 'cause you'll probably see some rarer livestock come out.

$2pp entrance fee. Peanuts!(or a large Timmy's) Come out and support your hobby!

_Think of the bigger picture and what you can do for YOUR hobby._


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Scotmando said:


> I am definitely going!
> $2pp entrance fee. Peanuts!(or a large Timmy's) Come out and support your hobby!
> 
> _Think of the bigger picture and what you can do for YOUR hobby._


Well said. All the clubs have the aim of furthering/promoting the hobby. When you support DRAS you support various conservation/research projects, as well as the hobby.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

The $2 entrance fee is more than reasonable.
I'd gladly pay for my kids to get in too (but they're all under 10, so that's a moot point).

We need nametags so we can spot fellow GTAaquaria people


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't understand the auction sheet, do you have control of how much the bid amount starts at? I don't see it anywhere on the sheet or is it sold for $ on the sheet where you put the amount you want your bag to start at? or maybe you just write it on the bag?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I will double check, but I believe a minimum bid needs to be clearly displayed on the bag. The runners don't see the sheet only the bag, as does the auctioneer.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks Bill that makes sense.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I am thinking of going. Was wondering if anyone close to or in Brampton would consider car pooling? pm me if anyone is interested? Thanks


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Egonsgirl said:


> I am thinking of going. Was wondering if anyone close to or in Brampton would consider car pooling? pm me if anyone is interested? Thanks


Pm replied.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Does anyone have a rough idea of about how long this event will last? Will it run past 4pm? Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I was looking at the layout sheet and the following vendors will be there. Firstly, Aquarium Services Whitby, Aquatic Kingdom, Aqua Inspirations, Mister Pet, Angel Fins, Canada Pleco,Quality fish, Reptile Center, ZooMed. There will be display tanks from AI, a Cares display and a display from Toronto Zoo.
We try to finish by 4, but it has run as late as 7, although it usually runs till sometime after 5. Depends on the size of the auction, but with around 1,000 (or more) items, it is difficult to predict.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

BillD said:


> I was looking at the layout sheet and the following vendors will be there. Firstly, Aquarium Services Whitby, Aquatic Kingdom, Aqua Inspirations, Mister Pet, Angel Fins, Canada Pleco,Quality fish, Reptile Center, ZooMed. There will be display tanks from AI, a Cares display and a display from Toronto Zoo.
> We try to finish by 4, but it has run as late as 7, although it usually runs till sometime after 5. Depends on the size of the auction, but with around 1,000 (or more) items, it is difficult to predict.


It would go faster if the auctionees would call out what they were willing to start the bid at rather than waste half a minute while the price of the item drops from $20-$5...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Darkside said:


> It would go faster if the auctionees would call out what they were willing to start the bid at rather than waste half a minute while the price of the item drops from $20-$5...


I have spoken with the auctioneers about this as I have made the same observation.I have asked them to drop down immediately (probably to $1) if they aren't getting any action with the first reasonable offer. This can cause issues, but we will see how it goes and try to adjust. I believe this will be the first all day auction for these guys. I am going to try and move this thing along.
For any that are concerned, the auctioneers will not be bidding. If they have an interest in an item, they will have a proxy do their bidding, or bid on items while they are on break. Apparently auctioneers bidding is a big issue for some, although I personally don't see it.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

BillD said:


> I have spoken with the auctioneers about this as I have made the same observation.I have asked them to drop down immediately (probably to $1) if they aren't getting any action with the first reasonable offer. This can cause issues, but we will see how it goes and try to adjust. I believe this will be the first all day auction for these guys. I am going to try and move this thing along.
> For any that are concerned, the auctioneers will not be bidding. If they have an interest in an item, they will have a proxy do their bidding, or bid on items while they are on break. Apparently auctioneers bidding is a big issue for some, although I personally don't see it.


*Auctioneers are fish hobbyists as well! *

I have no problem with them bidding on items. Then you could say "What about the runners, the cashier, the executive and so on."

Come on, this is our hobby. Have fun. Include, don't exclude!

IMO anyway. Scott


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I was going to order some ADA substrate and pick up there, so looking forward to this ... and realize my son's tournament is in the afternoon.... darn...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Scotmando said:


> *Auctioneers are fish hobbyists as well! *
> 
> I have no problem with them bidding on items. Then you could say "What about the runners, the cashier, the executive and so on."
> 
> ...


I think the fear is that the auctioneer is starting the bid to drive up the price.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

BillD said:


> I have spoken with the auctioneers about this as I have made the same observation.I have asked them to drop down immediately (probably to $1) if they aren't getting any action with the first reasonable offer. This can cause issues, but we will see how it goes and try to adjust. I believe this will be the first all day auction for these guys. I am going to try and move this thing along.
> For any that are concerned, the auctioneers will not be bidding. If they have an interest in an item, they will have a proxy do their bidding, or bid on items while they are on break. Apparently auctioneers bidding is a big issue for some, although I personally don't see it.


Thanks Bill, anything you can do to speed the process will always be appreciated.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't mind the auctioneers bidding. I think it is good for the sellers. What is the difference between that and a minimum bid?

I also don't think you will save any time if you start every bid at a dollar. Some things are more expensive than others and you can't expect the auctioneers to always be able to tell where the bidding should start.

You wouldn't have many sellers if you just gave everything away for free,

Lee


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would ask for one thing if you are bidding, and that is to make yourself visible. When the room gets crowded it is sometimes difficult to see the bidder if they aren't making themselves noticeable, preferably by raising their arm. People have had their bid missed because the auctioneer didn't see them. Often times while being a runner, and watching the crowd, I was still not able to see the winning bidder.The auctioneer has an advantage being higher, of course, but your help in this would be appreciated.
I will be instituting a $2 auction bump. Any item can be moved to the head of the line. This of course will not guarantee your acquisition, just the opportunity to bid on an item at your convenience. If you want to do this, you merely approach a runner, tell them the lot and item number, give them $2, and they will take it to the auctioneer. Vendors, of course, have this option as well.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

BillD said:


> I would ask for one thing if you are bidding, and that is to make yourself visible. When the room gets crowded it is sometimes difficult to see the bidder if they aren't making themselves noticeable, preferably by raising their arm. People have had their bid missed because the auctioneer didn't see them. Often times while being a runner, and watching the crowd, I was still not able to see the winning bidder.The auctioneer has an advantage being higher, of course, but your help in this would be appreciated.
> I will be instituting a $2 auction bump. Any item can be moved to the head of the line. This of course will not guarantee your acquisition, just the opportunity to bid on an item at your convenience. If you want to do this, you merely approach a runner, tell them the lot and item number, give them $2, and they will take it to the auctioneer. Vendors, of course, have this option as well.


If the auctioneer is going to miss your bid. Don't sit in stunned silence speak up! Its better than missing out on an item you want!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Darkside said:


> If the auctioneer is going to miss your bid. Don't sit in stunned silence speak up! Its better than missing out on an item you want!


Exactly. You need to pay attention and be ready to move on an item you really want.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Just a few questions about bringing items to be auctioned. I have never done this before, and was curious as to the best way to bag fish and plants so that they will survive, and be as stress free as possible?

Also, where is the best place to pick up suitable bags?

Thanks in advance!

Graham.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Suitable bags can be obtained from a pet/fish store, unless you can get some from another hobbyist or seller on here.. For fish the ratio of air to water should be 1/3 water 2/3 air in the bag. Plants need just enough water to keep them wet. They don't actually have to be totally submerged.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response Bill!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the payments for the auctions, and the vendors are cash only, or do they accept debit cards / credit cards???? Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The auction is cash only. There is an ATM on the premises. I don't know about the vendors.


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm.......


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Will be at DRAS all day tomorrow with REPASHY + L260 + L600 plecos  Hope to see some of you there.

I don't have a POS machine, paypal works for me tho as well as cash.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I *SO* wanted to go, but I think I'm bowing out now.

Sick kid.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Bill,

can you come and go as you please, as you pay your 2 bucks to get in and in the middle of the day you decide to go out to get a bite to eat and come back without paying the 2 dollar fee again?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Your $2 buys you a stamp and you can come and go as you please.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

To anyone who is coming, I will put a sheet at the DRAS booth, left of the auction stage, for GTAA members to sign in. User name is sufficient, as I'm just curious to see how many GTAA members come out. As well, I have some mailing labels which you can use as name tags with your GTAA user name if you like.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

BillD said:


> To anyone who is coming, I will put a sheet at the DRAS booth, left of the auction stage, for GTAA members to sign in. User name is sufficient, as I'm just curious to see how many GTAA members come out. As well, I have some mailing labels which you can use as name tags with your GTAA user name if you like.


Great Idea.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope people are bringing a lot of goodies to the auction, this literally took me 3 hours to do. Fill out the auction sheet, portion out all the plants, label all the bags etc.. etc.. etc.. FYI dog not in auction lol. 35 bags of plants I'm bringing.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Damn... Have to work... Sigh guess I'm missing out again.. Hope tons of gtaa members attend and hope everyone has a great time! See you next year..


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

This place is a zoo... Tables have too many items on them to view but otherwise, very nice stuff. I still like the idea of numbered bidding cards better than no number. I also love the vendor section.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

yes it is a zoo, what a turn out. Just came home because I don't want to wait until probably 7pm to get my auction money will go back around 6pm to see if there is anything left. lots of anubias and java ferns lol my gf bought 2 parriots because one was dead in the bag and noone was bidding on it.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

How late does this run ?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> How late does this run ?


I asked one of the dras members before I left when Should I come back and pickup my money he said no idea maybe 7pm or later.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Drat. Was hoping that it would somewhere closer to 9pm, so I could at least see the dredges that nobody grabbed during the day.

Ah well - maybe next year.

Darn kids !


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

BillD said:


> To anyone who is coming, I will put a sheet at the DRAS booth, left of the auction stage, for GTAA members to sign in. User name is sufficient, as I'm just curious to see how many GTAA members come out. As well, I have some mailing labels which you can use as name tags with your GTAA user name if you like.


Just noticed this message, as I didn't sign in.

I was there, along with my better half. We bought 3 Starlight Plecos, some Tonina Belem, Blyxa Japonica, and a nice piece of driftwood with Java Fern.

There was an impulse buy of some Self Cloning Crayfish, which after some quick iPhone research via Google, realized they may be a bit of a menace to a planted tank. They were then sold to the Gentleman sitting to our left for what we paid, $4.  He was originally going to up the bid during the initial auction, but in the end it worked out well for everyone!

All in all, it was another good day, and a lot of fun!


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

It did feel a bit cramped. A lot of amateur pack jobs spilling water everywhere. The vendor section was a good addition. I spent more money there than at the actual auction. I picked up some killies from the vendors and a portion of HC Cuba from the auction. Not a bad day overall.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Darkside said:


> It did feel a bit cramped. A lot of amateur pack jobs spilling water everywhere. The vendor section was a good addition. I spent more money there than at the actual auction. I picked up some killies from the vendors and a portion of HC Cuba from the auction. Not a bad day overall.


SORRY GTAA's I forgot my HOL hat!!!

Re: the amateur bag pack jobs. *Dead Fish! PEOPLE, don't feed your fish for 48hrs before going in a bag!!!!!*

And, I think auctioneers shouldn't sell a bag of fish with even _'one'_ dead fish. Auctioneers should have a plastic garbage bucket on the side & dump the crap and the auction will go faster. IMOA

I just got back @ 7pm in Mississauga and floated all my bags in my tanks. I had to leave the auction at 6pm and they still had 2 tables to go! I think they'll be there till 8-9 pm. I got a lot of different stuff and I'll have to sort it all out before bedtime.

It was nice of my daughter to come and help me and keep me company. She got an orange crayfish!

The auction was great but too long. I had to leave @ 6pm and I think it'll go to 8pm!

_*Great job DRAS.

But your too popular! You have to streamline and knock 3 hours off the end. It can be done!*_

Scott


----------



## addhome (Mar 19, 2012)

Omg i missed


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Honestly too long and too cramped. I left at 2pm, There were many items I was interested in, but I couldn't stay all day. I had trouble finding a seat, wouldn't matter if my knee wasn't all busted up. I was intending on signing in, but forgot. 

The highlight of the day for me was the person who was pissed off because his 30$ giant discus had a blemish. I'm surprised it didn't end up in a giant fist-fight; glad it didn't.

Suggestions for an auction this section size: 

1. Make sure there are more seats and larger venue.
2. I would separate livestock and plant auctions in a manner where they are auctioned off between set hours. 
3. I would not sell tables in a staggered fashion as was done. 
4. I agree with Scot, I would not auction off dead livestock, it should be returned to owner.
5. Make sure items are auctioned in proper lots unless bumped up. There were expecting several items not auctioned with the proper table.

Just some ideas and my opinion.

Good show otherwise.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Items were auctioned in proper order unless someone placed a bag on the wrong table, or someone moved an item to a different table after looking at it, or even on purpose. Some (quite a few, actually) items were bumped. I haven't seen the final tally, but there were probably at least 300 more items then last year.
As for dead fish in bags, we saved more than a few, with our re-bag team. Some of the dead fish were brought by a very experienced seller who although he comes from a long distance, and overnights in the area, has done this many times without losses.
The venue was a little cramped, and we are already looking at ways to improve the situation by altering the layout. A bigger venue is out of the question as the cost for a similar sized private facility is ten times the cost of that one. We were fortunate to have the costs of rental covered by the vendors. The vendors offered up some good deals on various items, and it was a learning experience for them too. Some would bring different stock in the future. 
While the auction was a financial success, for the club, it was not for some sellers. this is one of the issues we will look at and try to improve. The problem is when the auctioneers push for an extra dollar for a seller, they are too slow, and if the close the bidding quickly they are too fast. A balance has to be struck to be fair to buyers and sellers. As well, we have no idea ahead of time how many items there will be or how many people will show up. I saw what I considered problems as the event went on and some have already been discussed. While we will address the concerns as best we can, I'm sure new issues will crop up next year. The last item was auctioned around 7:30 pm, 12 hours after I arrived. I moved most of the items from their starting place to the auction tables; there were many misplaced bags. It appears that some bags may have gone missing as well. I was surprised by the number of bumps.There were some interesting fish in the auction, although they didn't go cheap, and there was a good selection from the vendors as well.
To all those that came out, I thank you, on behalf of DRAS.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Bill congrats to DRAS on the success of the event, the vendors certainly complemented the auction well & thanks to them for supporting you guys with their deals & displays they certainly made it worthwhile.
It was a pleasure meeting & chatting with some of the folks on this board namely coldmantis( thanks for the deals) Novice and a few others whose name escapes me now( long day & tired) .
It was also re uniting with all my friends from DRAS including making new ones such as Bill, it all made for a fun and enjoyable day.
I also ran into Frank of Frank`s Aquarium fame, was indeed nice meeting him again, we had a nice chat, a real eye opener too LOL. Good luck in the future my friend.
Regards


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is a link to photos taken by Zenin from KWAS https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.342598719129853.82536.141380715918322&type=1&l=4d0c3d79d6 for those who weren't able to attend or are just curious. For those that did attend, what are your thoughts on the vendor section, as opposed to a show?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

BillD said:


> Here is a link to photos taken by Zenin from KWAS https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.342598719129853.82536.141380715918322&type=1&l=4d0c3d79d6 for those who weren't able to attend or are just curious. For those that did attend, what are your thoughts on the vendor section, as opposed to a show?


The only fish I bought came from the vendors. All in all I thought it was well done. It would be a great place to pick up dry goods as well as fish, for those who needed it. It was definitely much better than the fish show's over the last 4 years.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Darkside. Last year, the show had 13 participants. Clearly, it didn't make sense to keep at it, as it is a money drain, when participation is so low. The show never made money, nor was it supposed to but, clearly the lack of participation meant it was time for a change. Personally, I thought the vendors offered some interesting items. There were fish, rarely seen, from AK and Quality, some decent hardware deals from Aquarium Services, a chance to be Repashy from Canada Pleco and Angelfins, and the displays and offerings from AI. Again it was a learning experience for the vendors too (other than Aquarium Services who were totally prepared having done this at other shows and expos), and they would change up their offerings to reflect what people were looking for if done again. I thought the large bin of wood from AK offered some very nice choices for a reasonable price.


----------



## smithron (Mar 28, 2012)

*DRAS Vendor Section*

I attended the DRAS event and was there for about 5-hours. In my opinion it would have been a lot fairer to the vendors and and very beneficial to their many potential customers if the vendor area was sectioned off from the auction. I went over to the vendor area several times and found it almost impossible to have a conversation with any of the vendors. They were completely eclipsed by the noise from the auction.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

smithron said:


> I attended the DRAS event and was there for about 5-hours. In my opinion it would have been a lot fairer to the vendors and and very beneficial to their many potential customers if the vendor area was sectioned off from the auction. I went over to the vendor area several times and found it almost impossible to have a conversation with any of the vendors. They were completely eclipsed by the noise from the auction.


 while i think that is a good idea, i can`t say i experienced that issue , as i chatted with all the vendors including Aquainspiration who was closest to the auction area.
Regards


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope no one misunderstood my post. I enjoyed the auction, thought it was great. I am just trying to provide feedback so hopefully we can improve the auction for everyone. I personally believe the best auction I have been to yet was KWAS last summer/fall and Brant this year. Great venue, well organized and a good pace. I would like to see every region flourish and for the hobby to remain strong. 

Cheers!


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

RevoBuda said:


> I hope no one misunderstood my post. I enjoyed the auction, thought it was great. I am just trying to provide feedback so hopefully we can improve the auction for everyone. I personally believe the best auction I have been to yet was KWAS last summer/fall and Brant this year. Great venue, well organized and a good pace. I would like to see every region flourish and for the hobby to remain strong.
> 
> Cheers!


I actually felt Brant was the weakest auction of the year. The venue was so small and crowded I didn't stay longer than 15 minutes, regardless of the good deals and decent fish. KWAS is always a great auction, though I never go as its too close to Halloween.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I attended DRAS, and I had a fun time. Lots of fish and plants of every kind. Since it was my first (fish) auction, I really can't critique it. I was there from 9 til about 2. It was sad to see some of the dying/dead fish still waiting to be auctioned, what can I say. I would love to thank everyone involved in putting it together. I got some fairly good deals. I would like to also thank the people who brought their items to sell. ( I hope this is ok to do) I would especially like to converse with the person who's bogwood with moss, I purchased. * Lot 13 - Item 11*. It seems I got lucky and had a hitch hiker. I am not sure of it's genus/species, so if there is any way the seller could contact me and inform me of what was in the tank with this piece of wood, the little fella and myself would be greatly appreciative. I need to know the parameters which is required to keep it alive. Lots of fun and met some great people. Thanks again Bill and team. You too Scott.


----------



## Callabri (Apr 16, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> SORRY GTAA's I forgot my HOL hat!!!
> 
> Re: the amateur bag pack jobs. *Dead Fish! PEOPLE, don't feed your fish for 48hrs before going in a bag!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Being my first and only auction I have ever been to, I was both impressed and shocked by some things. I did notice right away that there we seat issues and it got cramped at times. I think the auction itself was cool; though it was sometimes hard to hear because there we loads of people talking so I didn't always hear what was being auctioned off.

I was also aghast at how I would go to a table and pick up a bag of fish to check them out, only to find out that some or all were dead. It was sad to see that; and definitely stayed with me. All in all though, it was good , ended up with an orange crayfish.


----------



## iam.mike (Jan 25, 2012)

First time going (noobie). I was there on Sunday early in the morning and I thought overall it was a great experience. I liked the vendor section and was able to check out ADA and AI products. Big Al's had a great display with great deals. It was crowded and I wished I could have met some people from GTAA. The shear number of bags and items were a bit overwhelming for a first timer. Now I know what to expect next year.

Mike


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Callabri said:


> I was also aghast at how I would go to a table and pick up a bag of fish to check them out, only to find out that some or all were dead. It was sad to see that; and definitely stayed with me.


Its unfortunate, but not nearly as bad as having bad luck with a large import.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:

I was there also during the event but sad to say, i had to leave early. 
IMHO. auction items should be categorize per lot eg: Fishes/plants/medication/equipments, with the fishes, separated from the other items. Fishes should be auction off first, i could see fishes that where dead due to being pin down by other items. I saw one fish bag that fell on the floor. The other sellers just throw their items onto the table. The auction should start from lot 1 onwards, so it will easy for the buyers to monitor the auction. Before a lot is auction off the seller should be introduce to the buyers, so we will know the quality of what we are buying. I also notice that the sound was not that great, a visual of what item is being auction off will be a big help.

Hopng this suggestion will be of help.
Thanks
dp


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

I was sitting at the front left for 4 hrs I kept swiping killer deals for 1$ 

Huge bag of peacock moss- 1$
Huge jar of money wart- 1$
Jar of java moss - 1$
5 marbled crayfish - 3$ 
Plant pack( 2x java fern 2x toward hair grass and 2x another plant) - 2$
Huge bag of Naja grass- 1$
30 dwarf sag plants - 2.00
6 assassin snails - 2.00

From the venders 
One huge miss ball - 10.00

Wanted to buy fish but I have no where to keep them so resisted the temptation


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

the dead fish were unfortunate. Some were from a very experienced seller, who has been doing this for years. this is the first time he has had it happen, with around 5 bags. The Re-bag Team, saved more than a few, but some were gone before they got to them. Keep in mind that some people come from far away places and the fish are bagged a day ahead, or even earlier. Most of these people know what they are doing. There were some newbie errors as well. We will have to make an attempt to better educate people about how to bag their fish. We do this at our meetings, but of course not everyone comes to them.
We do appreciate the feedback, both positive and negative.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Blitzcraze said:


> I was sitting at the front left for 4 hrs I kept swiping killer deals for 1$
> 
> Huge bag of peacock moss- 1$
> Huge jar of money wart- 1$
> ...


there was peacock moss!!!, damn gf wanted to go home early. I would of went into a bidding war with you for that moss lol.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think you guys did well with what you had, as you mentioned the space was an issue & so many bags with limited table space did not help, as i saw several persons picking up bags of livestock & dropping them recklessly on the tables/other bags .


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Those photos and all the replies make me wish even more that I could have gone.

Hopefully next year I won't have any pukey kids !


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> Those photos and all the replies make me wish even more that I could have gone.
> 
> Hopefully next year I won't have any pukey kids !


don't feel too bad, I would say 80-90% of the plants were low light plants, java fern, java moss, anubias, crypt, vals. I think I was the only one who brought non low light carpeting plants. I brought only 3 bags home, the very first bag with a dead fish in it my gf felt bad so she bought it, it was 2 parriots 1 dead for 2 bucks. I told my gf I was hoping for some needle leaf java fern and some red plants, so she bought me the ugliest crypt that looks like it's dying and has holes and not really red more like brown for $10!! because she went into a bidding war with the auctioneer, did I mention I'm not into crypts lol. near the very end of the auction I bought 10 koi angels for 4 bucks!! I put them in my 45g tall they looked very happy but I can only find 7 now and no dead body to be found .


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There were just over 1300 (400 more than last year) items in the auction. Getting through them all in just under 9.5 hours is reasonable in my mind. Many of the concerns mentioned on this thread are or have been addressed. I can't speak for all the vendors, but a few at least found it well worth their while. Some were quite amused to hear fish like they were selling, were going for much more in the auction than theirs were. Near the end some of the vendor stock was really marked down.
The most expensive item in the auction was a bag of X. cortezi (Mexican swordtails) which went for $72.
The bagging issue will be addressed. Fish shouldn't be in ziplock bags.They don't hold enough air and don't protect the fish as well as a proper bag with a large air cushion.
Minimum bids were a problem in so far as they slowed the auction. the reality is that if you have an item in the auction, you can bid it up, and if you get stuck with it, it costs $1, the same as if it isn't sold because the minimum scared bidders off. Items, generally, will go for their value even without a minimum, and usually items will go beyond the minimum through normal bid progression.
Some concerns are hard to address. We removed used dry goods in order to make the auction more manageable, which it did to a point. The auction has grown since then, to the point where this year we are back to square one.
Personally, I dislike placing limits on vendors, and we want to keep the buck a bag to encourage auction vendors to bring out the more expensive and perhaps rarer fish. At the same time the merchant vendors offered up some interesting alternatives to the auction. They had some fish that weren't in the auction. It appears that this format will be repeated, and we are looking at various ways to free up floor space for more chairs, a better way for vendors with large numbers of items to unpack without blocking the walkways.


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

Had a good time, spoke to a few people and spent a few dollars.

I have good and bad points...

The seating was horrible, to the extent that it might be the deciding factor in whether I go to another DRAS auction again or not. Not only were there not enough seats, they were very close together and my knees were cramping up because I couldn't stretch out at all so I spent a lot of time trying to squeeze by people so I could get up and walk around.

The auction was slated to run until 4, I left around 4:45 and there were still 3 tables to go. I've wracked my brain to find suggestions on how to speed it up and can't really come up with anything that would make a major difference. A minor suggestion would be to make it clear that the auctioneers are going to move quickly and ensure that they do (most did). The auctioneer shouldn't have to go into detail describing the item, we all have the chance to check things out before it's up for bid.

It was difficult to hear the auctioneers at times.

The vendor displays were good, Big Al's had some really good deals. I kind of expected to see some better deals from the other vendors (like AI), since they were advertising to a large group of hobbyist. I didn't check out everything, but the items I did inquire into were priced the same as their store.

The tables were so packed that it was difficult and time consuming to preview all the items. You seriously need to dedicate more space to the auction (tables and seating).

Some of the sellers and one particular seller (#100) were selling a variety of African cichlids. I found it really odd that your auctioneers, representatives of a large aquarium club, struggled with a lot of the Africans. I checked out the bags, they were clearly identified. The impression that the auctioneer gives off directly impacts the sale of those items.

A big plus, there were tons of items to bid on, a huge selection that had something to offer for just about everyone. I was very happy with the items I bought and it was nice to meet some people. Take my points as constructive criticism and do with it what you will, they're offered as suggestions for improvement in the future.

Thanks to the DRAS folks for setting this up, I'm sure a lot of hours went into making this happen.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Your concerns are being addressed Phil.This is the first time we have had an accurate head count. There were 300 paid admissions. This may help with future planning, as we never had an actual number before. Because of cost, another larger hall may be out of the question. This venue is roughly 10% to 15% of the cost of a similar sized private hall. So, unless something miraculous comes along, we may be stuck with it. The hall needs to be booked far in advance in order to have it. We have some ideas to enlarge usable floor space but there are limitations. We are also looking at a viewing system, and different sound for next time. If more than 300 people come out we will have the same issues. As well if the vendors don't have enough space, we lose the advantage of having them. We are looking at all possibilities. One of the issues with many venues is the floor. We need a floor that won't be damaged by water. In time this could evolve to a much larger event, but it needs to be done carefully.


----------

